# Polaroid Transfer



## lmchelaru (Oct 11, 2010)

I did this in my photo class but transferring color positive film onto polaroid film using a daylab.
Our supply of Polaroid film is very limited, so I only got to do three of them. Here is my favorite.



1970 by lmchelaru, on Flickr
It was transfered onto watercolor paper, then painted over with watercolor.


----------



## compur (Oct 11, 2010)

Very nice!  I like it.


----------



## white (Oct 13, 2010)

Lovely.


----------



## Nikki25 (Oct 14, 2010)

This is really cool, a reall awesome idea :thumbup:


----------



## Arch (Oct 14, 2010)

nicely done :thumbup:


----------



## terri (Oct 14, 2010)

How fun!    It looks great - nice job with the watercolors as well as the transfer.

I'm happy to see there are still some classrooms showing this technique with Polaroid film and Daylabs.    :thumbup:     That's awesome.


----------



## TonyAlec (Jan 11, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## iinanking (Jun 20, 2011)

I love polaroid so much. Never learned this transfer process, but have seen it once before and it is definitely amazing. I hope they start making their full line of films again.


----------



## Liana (Jun 22, 2011)

thanks..for sharing...


----------

